# Wang defecting?



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

It sounded as if he might defect, but now it doesn't appear to be true. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/topstories/stories/060702dnspomavshort.273de.html

I think it wouldn't be good for the NBA if he did defect, as it could cause a myriad of probelms for the future.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

yeah, especially with us trying to draft Ming....


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

well, i saw on sportscenter today that he is not going to. and that china is not mad or upset at him staying in the states. so it looks like everything is o.k.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Yeah, when I posted this earlier, it really looked like he wouldn't defect and I'm glad he didn't because it really could have made for a lot of problems for the future when it comes to dealing with getting any Chinese players into the NBA.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

*Mavs' Wang says he has no desire to defect*

http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/basketball/mavs/stories/071002dnspomavslede.25cb.html

He just want to improve skill.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Welcome to the Dallas Mavericks forum, Shanghai_boy. Do you get many NBA games there in Shanghai?


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi,Administrator
I don't get many NBA games.There is few NBA live programs in Shanghai.:sigh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shanghai_boy *
> Hi,Administrator
> I don't get many NBA games.There is few NBA live programs in Shanghai.:sigh:


Well then, at least I hope you get to see some video clips of some of the highlights from games or even some of the videos they have for sale of some of the great players, like a Michael Jordan or a Shaq.

At any rate, I'm glad you found your way here to basketballboards.net. Are you a school student in Shanghai?


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

I am a clerk in ISP.
Well,I can see some video clips about Wang and Bateer.
But I want to see more games live.:grinning:


----------

